# What do your tabs say about you?



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

What tabs do you have open right now, and what do they say about you?

Here's what I have open:
-An interview with Hugh Howey
-An article about how the promotion for Dust is cleverest in years
-A post about book reviews that quotes Hugh Howey
-An article on proper comma usage
-Kboards

It's safe to say that I'm an indie!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, Stacy. I'll play. 

-KDP dashboard
-Kboards
-Nook Press dashboard
-Pandora
-Email inboxes (both pen names)
-Amazon book page
-Goodreads
-Facebook page
-Hootsuite

Safe to say I'm an indie too. LOL.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Here and Facebook.  Had Amazon open a minute ago.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Kboards
Amazon-reports
Smashwords
Yahoo mail
Kobo dashboard
My book on amazon.

No Hugh Howey or Wool books


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

This and Amazon Prime to look for something to watch. I think it's safe to say I'm procrastinating


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Besides this one, four KB threads, the KB Blog and Amazon.  

Usually I have more tabs open to KB threads....

My tabs say I have no life....

Betsy


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I get a little carried away with tabs:

Meetups
library.universalclass.com (I want to sign up for a drawing class)
Writing tips from Henry Miller, Elmore Leonard . . . George Orwell (from a previous KB thread)
2 tabs open on local hiking trails
my web hosting logon page
a health website
facts about writing and the brain (from another previous KB thread . . . I'm terribly behind!)
Photoshop tutorial on how to create a custom shadow
an online timer because I was trying out pomadero (sp?)
Photoshop tutorial on blending backgrounds
most important image captured by Hubble telescope
7 day free trial of Bigstock photos
Amazon spine width calculation page
Another photoshop tutorial on shadows
And this one . . . Writer's Cafe . . . of course.



Those little >> on the last tab means there are more under there. Maybe this is why my browser crashes so often!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Let's see...

- Forumopolis (comunity I've been part of forever)
- Extreme Tracker for my webserial
- Amazon Reports
- Kboards
- 5 stores from FF.net and Fictionpress
- StratGuide for Pokemon Reb/Blue (DON'T JUDGE ME!)
- ComicBookResources thread mocking Dc comics
- Atop the Fourth Wall (All-Star Batman and Robin #5 review)
- Kingdom of Loathing
- Dwarf Fortress forums


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

- KB Writer's Café
- Author Central
- Create Space Member Dashboard
- Smashwords Dashboard
- KDP Reports
- Email
- Nook Press Sales
- KOB Sales
- iTunes Sales
- Gun Broker
- Five Word Documents (Three WIPS, Two Blog pieces)
- My sales tracking spreadsheet
- Lightfighter.net Forum


----------



## Deena Ward (Jun 20, 2013)

KDP Report (of course - LOL)
Writers' Cafe
The Amazon product page of an erotica book with one of the most hilarious titles I've ever run across while surfing the listings (all I'll say about the title is that it involves a tentacle and what it happens to be, er, penetrating).
A Google search for Chicken Alfredo recipes
Chicken Alfredo recipe at Food Network
Netflix


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

email
my other email
expeditersonline.com forum
wrcase.com knife forum
photocamel.com
ebookgab.com forum
Mike Browne youtube videos
kboards
imdb.com
dpreview.com

Not sure what it says.


----------



## O (Jul 15, 2013)

1)	KDP dashboard.
2)	The FAQ about Matchbook. Which I still don't understand.
3)	Createspace login page. Again. Because they keep logging me out.
4)	Hotmail.
5)	HM revenue and customs tax deadlines page. Because I'm paranoid I'll miss it, but not so paranoid as to actually do my tax return.
6)	PPI reclaim FAQ from my bank.
7)	Wikipedia on Yale keys.
 http://shouldireadthedailymail.com/ (a thoughtful in-depth analysis that answers the question 'Should I read the Daily Mail?').
9)	A petition to make the Queen pay bedroom tax.
10)	An absolute gem of an old news story that has the best line ever in it, and which I'm going to write a short story around.
11)	A forum discussion on the UK website 'Runner's World' about top athletes who smoke. In general, people are all for it as long as they can have a pint too.
12)	3 or 4 KBoards forum discussions and an Amazon product page I followed from the sigline of a KBoards member.

Some of these tabs have been open for a couple of weeks and I should really save them in a folder on 'favourites' or somesuch and close my laptop down properly (as opposed to just shutting the lid) for a few hours to let it cool off.


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

KB
Google search results
Thesaurus

If I had a tab open for Facebook, there would likely be two or three other tabs showing, too.

This is unusual for me, I normally have more tabs than this.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm... I think my tabs say I should be writing... (and maybe that I'm a nerd)

1) FEI TV video archive (watching the 2012 Zurich showjumping)
2) Blitzdota on Twitch TV (DOTA2 streaming)
3)KBoards (obviously)
4) Gmail inbox
5) Map of Russia (about the only thing up that relates to writing, alas)
6) Google search for tattoos on tumblr (more procrastination)
7) _Rejected_ by Flight of the Concords (because I listen to that song every time I get a short story rejection and I just found one in my email a bit ago) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snbz2E5rQ1M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

• web email for publisher account
• gmail
• Facebook
• draft2digital
• kdp
• nookpress (I published a book yesterday, and am waiting for it to go live)
• Al Jazeera news (for the Kenya story)
• a lexile profiler (for determining, supposedly, the grade level readability of a text. I hate that program. But I am required by one client to use it)
• here

What does it say about me? That I'm working.  (Even Facebook is working, because I posted about the book I published.)


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually average around 40 tabs at a time. Right now:

1) KBoards, obviously. (x2: this one and one where I'm contemplating if I should post at all.)
2) Amazon.com. (x2)
3) Nook Press.
4) Amazon KDP.
5) iTunes Connect.
6) Gmail. (x3, because I forget I have it open and open it again or I need to read this email while writing that email.)
7) ACX.
 oDesk.
9) Microsoft Developer Network.
10) Stack Overflow.
11) Tech Crunch.
12) Google. (x2 presently, each with its own topic)
13) Regex101.
14) php.net manual.
15) YouTube (Kerbal Space Program videos)
16) One of my blogs.
17) Another of my blogs.
1 Public domain stock photography (x3, for blog posts and keeping an eye out for possible cover material)
19) Wikipedia (x3, researching for a possible _Wool_ story that may come to fruition.)
20) Freelancer.com (but I just closed it, looking for part-time freelancing gigs if they're really, really appealing)
21) Fiverr (artwork sources)
22) WHM for my server.
23) cPanel for one of the accounts on my server.
24) My mailing list software on my server.
25) ... GoDaddy... so I can pack even more stuff on my server...

I'll stop now. There are more, but I would rather not get into that... right now...


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

God, I'm boring.

Firefox tabs:
My blog (because it's my start page)
Wikipedia
The Holy Piby on sacred-texts.com
Writer Cafe
Gotham - The Usefulness of Incongruence article
FB
Marktplaats

Plus:
My mail program
Tweetdeck
Spotify (currently playing Burning Spear Live in Peru)
Scrivener
iTunes
Calendar

It says about me that I'm a hard at work researching and writing my fourth novel...


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

BrianKittrell said:


> I usually average around 40 tabs at a time. Right now:
> 
> 1) KBoards, obviously. (x2: this one and one where I'm contemplating if I should post at all.)
> 2) Amazon.com. (x2)
> ...


My gosh. Bet your computer hates you.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I normally keep Kboards in its own window with its own set of tabs. Usually I'm looking at between 3 and 15 threads, each open in their own tab.

In addition, I'll usually have:

- Outlook
- Yahoo mail
- Facebook
- Twitter main feed
- Twitter list of posts I don't want to miss (mainly key writing folk, like the Passive Voice)
- Pinterest (which may be in its own window with lots of tabs too if I'm actively using it at that point in time.)
- Another non-writer web forum (showbiz, gaming, etc.)
- An autism article/blog post that was linked on Facebook
- A writing article/blog post that was linked on Twitter
- Various news articles from news sites and/or linked from news outlets on Twitter
- A web comic (Girl Genius/Looking for Group/Dark Legacy/Order of the Stick)
- A post by a blogger I follow regularly (Kris/Dean/The Bloggess)

This tells me what I already know - I'm incredibly well researched/informed - but I seldom get around to _doing_ anything!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

- TV Guide news  (yeah, I'll admit it)
- CNN
- Kboards
- Outlook inbox
- Facebook
- Gmail inbox  (one of three)
- monster(dot)com


(Not sure why this was moved from WC, but..... *shrugs*)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena H said:


> (Not sure why this was moved from WC, but..... *shrugs*)


Well. . . it's not about writing or marketing or formatting or any of that. The WC is for 'writerly' discussions.  This is the sort of thing that many of our non-author members can totally relate to!

My only tabs are KB threads. . . .oh, and I happen to have Amazon open just now. . . but that won't last. I actually don't like to have a LOT of tabs open for an extended time, though I use them regularly, especially when browsing here.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . it's not about writing or marketing or formatting or any of that. The WC is for 'writerly' discussions.  This is the sort of thing that many of our non-author members can totally relate to!
> 
> My only tabs are KB threads. . . .oh, and I happen to have Amazon open just now. . . but that won't last. I actually don't like to have a LOT of tabs open for an extended time, though I use them regularly, especially when browsing here.


Hmm, must be new policy then, as there have been lots of "non-writing, non-marketing, non-formatting" conversations on WC.

(Not a complaint, just an observation....)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena H said:


> Hmm, must be new policy then, as there have been lots of "non-writing, non-marketing, non-formatting" conversations on WC.
> 
> (Not a complaint, just an observation....)


No, not a new policy at all, we've moved many threads from the WC that we deem not specific to writers and of interest to the larger population. Sometimes we do miss threads; we don't read every thread. You can use the "report" feature for any thread that you think should be moved. I'll take another look and see if any more should be moved. 

Edited to add: So far this year, we've moved roughly 80 posts from the Writers' Café to other forums (I think three today). This doesn't count posts that were moved to the Book Bazaar as promotional. I didn't go back farther than that, but this policy has been in effect as long as there's been a Writers' Café.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I tend not to leave tabs open, and since I'm at work right now and don't have lots of test/debug tabs open yet*, just:

Firefox (in large monitor): 

KBoards
JIRA ticket system
NewRelic web site monitoring system

Chrome (in laptop screen):

work email
work calendar
_______________
Later I might have 6 or more additional tabs open for those purposes


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Connie Chastain said:


> My gosh. Bet your computer hates you.


lol It does. I have to restart Firefox when it starts slowing down, which is usually by day two of not closing out anything. And I try to force close it so I can get all of my tabs back up the way they were (to basically make it think it crashed somehow).


Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . it's not about writing or marketing or formatting or any of that. The WC is for 'writerly' discussions.  This is the sort of thing that many of our non-author members can totally relate to!
> 
> My only tabs are KB threads. . . .oh, and I happen to have Amazon open just now. . . but that won't last. I actually don't like to have a LOT of tabs open for an extended time, though I use them regularly, especially when browsing here.


Usually if you put in the early text of the post a request for it to remain in WC (i.e. "I hope this doesn't get moved so my writer friends see it"), the mods will usually pass it by. Not guaranteed, but it does work sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrianKittrell said:


> Usually if you put in the early text of the post a request for it to remain in WC (i.e. "I hope this doesn't get moved so my writer friends see it"), the mods will usually pass it by. Not guaranteed, but it does work sometimes.


No, that's not why we leave things...if you've seen that and thought it worked, it's more likely that we either thought it was something primarily of interest to authors or we simply didn't see the thread.

Threads that we think are of interest to the larger population will be moved. Always have been.

Betsy


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, that's not why we leave things...if you've seen that and thought it worked, it's more likely that we either thought it was something primarily of interest to authors or we simply didn't see the thread.
> 
> Threads that we think are of interest to the larger population will be moved. Always have been.
> 
> Betsy


It worked once on one of mine that I think a moderator posted in, if memory serves (which it rarely does).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Usually I only have 1 or 2 tabs open at a time, unless I am doing image searches, then I always open images in a new tab, so I end up with quite a few.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I always have waaaaaaay too much open on my computer:

my yahoo mail
toysrus.com (lego sale going on) 
gmail
voices.com (one of the places where I do voice work)
my acx account
kdp
kboards
elance (another place I do voice work)
author central
an amazon page showing my perma free book
nook
pinterest
an article on practical jokes (research for an upcoming book--really!)
ebay 
article on jobs in an advertising agency (research for an upcoming book)
local news page
listing of local toyota highlanders for sale
article on sunday;s breaking bad episode
istockphoto

15 (!) word documents
jpegs of bookmarks I'm ordering
13 audio files I've been working on
3 digital post it notes

Off to close a few things....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

In addition to this, Amazon reports, Create Space, Discussion board, my email inbox, Google search. FB, Twitter and my bank may be next...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hulu (I was looking for the new episode of The Bridge
KDP - checking my sales
Facebook
Kindleboards


----------

